# iyo



## Qcumber

Shouldn’t there be* ang* before the last *iyó*?
*Ibigáy mó sa ákin ang dî iyó, pára huwág kóÃg kúnin patí Ø iyó!*
= Give me what is not yours lest I should also take what is yours.


----------



## lhanie

Qcumber said:


> Shouldn’t there be* ang* before the last *iyó*?
> *Ibigáy mó sa ákin ang dî iyó, pára huwág kóÃg kúnin patí Ø iyó!*
> = Give me what is not yours lest I should also take what is yours.


 

IT SHOULD BE

"Ibigay mo sa akin ang di iyo, para huwag kong kunin pati iyo"
or
"Ibigay mo sa akin ang hindi sa iyo para huwag ko nang kunin ang pati sa iyo"

"Give me what is not yours so that i will not take what is also yours"

*IYO-- shortcut for saiyo or sayo" -- *yours*
*pati-- also*


----------



## Qcumber

lhanie said:


> *IYO-- shortcut for saiyo or sayo" -- *yours*
> *pati-- also*


Are you sure *iyó *is for* sa iyó*?  
What about:
1) *Iyó ang báhay at ákin ang bukirín.* 
= The house is yours and the field is mine.

2) *Sa iyó ang báhay; sa ákin ang bukirín.* 
= To you, the house; to me, the field.

3) *Pára sa iyó ang báhay, péro pára sa ákin ang bukirín.* 
= For you, the house, but for me, the field.

4) *Gáling sa iyó ang báhay at gáling sa ákin ang bukirín.*
= The house is from you and the field is from me.


----------



## lhanie

Qcumber said:


> Are you sure *iyó *is for* sa iyó*?
> What about:
> 1) *Iyó ang báhay at ákin ang bukirín.*
> = The house is yours and the field is mine.
> 
> 2) *Sa iyó ang báhay; sa ákin ang bukirín.*
> = To you, the house; to me, the field.
> _*--> it's very awkward to say "to you the house and to me the field" *_
> 
> _*** sentence 1 and two are just the same.."the house is yours and the field is mine"*_
> 
> 3) *Pára sa iyó ang báhay, péro pára sa ákin ang bukirín.*
> = For you, the house, but for me, the field.
> *---> The house is for you but the fiield is mine..*
> *.. same .. very awkward to say in english for you the house,but for me the field..*
> 
> 
> 
> 4) *Gáling sa iyó ang báhay at gáling sa ákin ang bukirín.*
> = The house is from you and the field is from me.
> 
> *----> This is right..*
> 
> *note: not all " sa iyo ---> cannot be used or applicable to "iyo"*
> *it depends n the sentence..*
> 
> *-- in this sentence u already used 'GALING" which means "from"*
> *so u cannot used "galing iyo ang bahay"*


----------



## Qcumber

Lhanie, I'm afraid you don't seem to understand the shades of meaning among (1), (2), (3) and (4). Never mind. Thanks a lot.


----------



## moonshine

Hi Qcumber,

Regarding your question on "*Ibigáy mó sa ákin ang dî iyó, pára huwág kóÃg kúnin patí Ø iyó!"

*_*I**bigay mo sa akin ang di iyo, para huwag kong kunin pati ang iyo*_ is the better form of the sentence I believe but the original sentence is also acceptable as the meaning remains the same.

As for iyo vs. sa iyo (or sa'yo), sometimes it's interchangeable. Like with sentence 1 and 2, they both translate as *The house is yours and the field is mine *despite the syntax. Sentence 3 and 4 are correct.

Maybe this might make things a bit clearer.

Ang regalo ay iyo. = The gift is yours.
Sa'yo ang regalo. = The gift is yours.
Ito ang iyong regalo. = This is your gift.
Ipapadala ko sa'yo ang regalo. = I will send the gift to you.
Para sa'yo ang regalo. = The gift is for you.
Galing sa'yo ang regalo, = The gift is from you.


----------



## Qcumber

moonshine said:


> As for iyo vs. sa iyo (or sa'yo), sometimes it's interchangeable. [...]
> Ang regalo ay iyo. = The gift is yours.
> Sa'yo ang regalo. = The gift is yours.
> Ito ang iyong regalo. = This is your gift.


Hello, Moonshine. 
I see what you mean although for me there is a marked difference between:
1) "This book is yours." (It belongs to you, not to me.) 
and 
2) "This book is for you." (I am - or somebody else is - giving you this book.)

From what you say, Tagalog doesn't seem to make this difference.


----------



## moonshine

Hmm...there is a difference...

1. This book is yours. = Iyo ang libro/Sa'yo ang libro/Ang libro ay iyo/Ang libro ay sa'yo (all acceptable, meaning the same thing)

2. This book is for you = Para sa'yo ang libro/Ang libro ay para sa'yo


----------



## tanzhang

para - for


----------



## doub

Please someone help me!

I think my wife is leaving me and we have a baby together. I love her very much but she has lost interest! I need help! Could someone translate this:

so malapit na pala uwi nyo ah! buti pa kayo...baka uwi rin ako pero d ako cgurado...hirap kasi ng buhay dito na sisiraraan ako ng ulo grabe...nakakalungkot mas mabuti pa satin sa pinas masaya kahit mahirap..hanap na lang ako ng ibang paraan baka pwede pa akong pumunta jan..bahala na ...ting pag tumawag ka namn satin pakisabi namn kay kulot na nag sarana yong id nya na gawa ko kc ang tagal na hindi iniopen..igagawa ko na lang cya ng bagong id ha!..para namn makapag chat kami next time..pakisabi rin na ok lang ako dito para hindi cla mag alala...ttxt ko na lang cla pag nakabili na ako ng bagong sim card dito....email ka namn sakin minsan la lang ako magawa dito..kakainip at super lungkot...


----------



## Qcumber

moonshine said:


> Hmm...there is a difference...
> 1. This book is yours. = Iyo ang libro/Sa'yo ang libro/Ang libro ay iyo/Ang libro ay sa'yo (all acceptable, meaning the same thing)
> 2. This book is for you = Para sa'yo ang libro/Ang libro ay para sa'yo


So it appears that after the term _pára_ was borrowed from Spanish, the meanings of _iyó_ and _sa iyó_ merged.


----------



## doub

That was not my email Qcumber my is regarding my wife and the problems we are having....can you help?


----------



## Qcumber

doub said:


> so malapit na pala uwi nyo ah! buti pa kayo...baka uwi rin ako pero d ako cgurado...hirap kasi ng buhay dito na sisiraraan ako ng ulo grabe...nakakalungkot mas mabuti pa satin sa pinas masaya kahit mahirap..hanap na lang ako ng ibang paraan baka pwede pa akong pumunta jan..bahala na ...ting pag tumawag ka namn satin pakisabi namn kay kulot na nag sarana yong id nya na gawa ko kc ang tagal na hindi iniopen..igagawa ko na lang cya ng bagong id ha!..para namn makapag chat kami next time..pakisabi rin na ok lang ako dito para hindi cla mag alala...ttxt ko na lang cla pag nakabili na ako ng bagong sim card dito....email ka namn sakin minsan la lang ako magawa dito..kakainip at super lungkot...


I am not a native speaker of Tagalog. My try:
So it seems you'll soon go home! You'll be the better for it ... I may go home myself, but I'm not sure ... because life is so hard here that my head is splitting ... It's sad. Life is better for us in the Philippines. We are happy although very poor. I'm looking for another way. I could return there ... happen what may ... Look, when you call us tell us what ditty plays with his / her ID that I do [?] because it's been a long time since I opened it last .. I'll make a new ID for him / her [?] ... so that we can chat next time ... please also tell them I am here and well so that they shouldn't worry ... I'll text them after I've bought a new SIM card here ... e-mail me in your turn; I can only do it once here ... I am bored and super sad...


----------



## moonshine

Hi doub,

You should have started your own thread instead of hijacking Qcumber's. Anyway, let me help you with that translation...



> so malapit na pala uwi nyo ah! buti pa kayo...baka uwi rin ako pero d ako cgurado...hirap kasi ng buhay dito na sisiraraan ako ng ulo grabe...nakakalungkot mas mabuti pa satin sa pinas masaya kahit mahirap..hanap na lang ako ng ibang paraan baka pwede pa akong pumunta jan..bahala na ...ting pag tumawag ka namn satin pakisabi namn kay kulot na nag sarana yong id nya na gawa ko kc ang tagal na hindi iniopen..igagawa ko na lang cya ng bagong id ha!..para namn makapag chat kami next time..pakisabi rin na ok lang ako dito para hindi cla mag alala...ttxt ko na lang cla pag nakabili na ako ng bagong sim card dito....email ka namn sakin minsan la lang ako magawa dito..kakainip at super lungkot...



So, your homecoming is fast approaching! Good for you (with a hint of envy)...I might go home as well but I'm not yet sure...life here's difficult, I feel like I'm going nuts...it's saddening, it's better in the Philippines, at least it's happier there despite life being hard...I'll try to find a (or another) way, maybe I can still go there...come what may...Ting, if you call home, kindly mention that it's sad that the ID (most like a user name to some account) I made for him/her has been closed/terminated as it hasn't been opened in awhile...I will just make him/her a new one ok!..so that we can chat with each other next time...Also, please tell him/her that I'm ok here so that they won't get worried...I will send them a text message once I get to buy a new SIM card here...Email me from time to time as I don't have anything else to do here...It's boring and very lonesome...


----------

